# New to site-



## qwnbee77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, 
I just had labs done for the first time since 2006. I had been self medicating on armour for Graves' treated with RAI, which didn't work 100%. When i couldn't get A anymore I figured it was time to see the doc again. I have been off all meds since March 2011. My test results were:

fT3 0.91
fT4 0.24
TSH 98.61
TPO 151.0

I like this new Dr- natural dr and we are both in agreement that my TSH & TPO need to be at zero due to the Graves' and the RAI treatment I had. She LOVES armour because it is natural but did not put me on it due to the TPO test results. Instead she gave me prescriptions for Cytomel & Synthroid- to be taken together. My vitamin D was way down too ( 13.6) and put me on supplements of that as well.
I am terrified of taking these meds as i had been on them before and the side effects were horrendous, but never on them together. Looking for some words of wisdom, support and just some advice. 
Erin


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Erin, welcome!

Curious...what were your side effects before?

That is great that you like your doctor!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

qwnbee77 said:


> Hi,
> I just had labs done for the first time since 2006. I had been self medicating on armour for Graves' treated with RAI, which didn't work 100%. When i couldn't get A anymore I figured it was time to see the doc again. I have been off all meds since March 2011. My test results were:
> 
> fT3 0.91
> ...


Hi there Erin and welcome!









I am an Armour kid and in fact, keeping my TSH suppressed has kept all antibodies and autoantibodies at bay; mostly undetectable and that includes the Lupus antibodies.

That said, "What is your starting dose of Synthroid and Cytomel?" LHM; your TSH is soooooooooooooooooo high. You must feel awful?

In the future, if you could post your ranges w/ the lab results, that would be most helpful. Different labs use different ranges.

The titration process is sometimes most unpleasant but your doc should be seeing you at least every 8 weeks for that very reason so she/he can adjust your meds accordingly until you feel well.

I do agree about suppressing the TSH. As long as the FREE T3 and FREE T4 is where it should be.


----------



## qwnbee77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Octavia- when i was on levo I had severe cramping in my neck/legs. Major brain fog. i was pretty much a zombie. constipation so bad. heavy heavy periods. extreme mood swings. I can't even remember anymore. I switched myself to Armour and was a message board junkie. I can't find the ones i frequented anymore. Stop the thyroid madness was my favorite but it has changed so much since 2006.


----------



## qwnbee77 (Sep 22, 2011)

Andros said:


> Hi there Erin and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My tsh is high for someone who had RAI, yes. I do feel awful. That said- since being diagnosed the first time I have lost 80 pounds and am exercising where I wasn't before. 
She is starting me at 25mcg of synthroid- which she thinks is low but we need a starting point and 5mcg of cytomel- again low.

fT3 0.91 [2.50-4.30]
fT4 0.24 [0.90-1.70]
TSH 98.61 [0.27-4.20]
TPO 151.0 negative<35
equivocal:35-50
positive>50
25-OH Vitamin D (total) 13.6 
this one my doc said should be between 60-80

She also said Vit D plays a big part in the TPO as well. 
I do feel awful but as a mom to 4 busy kids and a full time kitchen manager I have to keep going. 
I look forward to your support! 
Erin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

qwnbee77 said:


> My tsh is high for someone who had RAI, yes. I do feel awful. That said- since being diagnosed the first time I have lost 80 pounds and am exercising where I wasn't before.
> She is starting me at 25mcg of synthroid- which she thinks is low but we need a starting point and 5mcg of cytomel- again low.
> 
> fT3 0.91 [2.50-4.30]
> ...


Ooooooooooooooooooh; you poor dear! You are so so hypo it is not funny!

You have a good doc. She has Rx'd properly. You don't need much T4 for Deiodination because your biologically active hormone will be the T3 (Cytomel.) But, you do need "some" T4 to keep things working properly. You should start to feel better soon!


----------

